# Game 64: Blazers @ Heat (3/8/11 7:30PM)



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Tuesday, March 8, 2011 | 7:30 pm | TV: Sun Sports/NBAtv*








*@*









*Probable Starting Lineups*

    

    

*Heat Bench*
Mike Bibby
Eddie House
James Jones
Joel Anthony
Mike Miller
Jamaal Magloire
Udonis Haslem
Juwan Howard
Zydrunas Ilguaskas
Dexter Pittman​


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Another tough game. Gotta break out of this damn slump. Blazers are playing in Orlando tonight so hopefully that works to our advantage.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

kill..... them?


----------



## AirJay (Aug 5, 2005)

This *should* be a win with Portland coming off a back-to-back


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Ill take any win right now - this team needs a shot of confidence, stat.


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

Wade2Bosh said:


> Another tough game. Gotta break out of this *damp* slump. Blazers are playing in Orlando tonight so hopefully that works to our advantage.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

:laugh: my bad

Almost forgot that the Blazers picked up Gerald Wallace. He hasnt been playing too well for them but we all know how he usually plays against us.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Blazers got a hard fought dubya over a Dwight-less Magic - we better come ready to play.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

We could use the win. Who knows at this point though? We SHOULD win it.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

All games are must win from here on out. Every win is crucial. If we can't get the 1 seed then we damn well need to get home court against the Bulls.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

This will be our 5th straight game on national tv, with a 6th straight coming on Thursday. You know those stations are loving this. Saw a tweet earlier that said that the only 2 sporting events that registered in the top 175 shows last week were Heat/Spurs and Heat/Magic.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

^ I would love to know our record when on national tv. I know it's horrible, i'd just like to know how bad.


----------



## Job (Feb 28, 2011)

The Heat will win this game. They need momentum going into the game against the Lakers, Someone needs to slow the Lakers down.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Heated said:


> ^ I would love to know our record when on national tv. I know it's horrible, i'd just like to know how bad.


9-11 on ESPN/ABC/TNT. Didnt add in the NBAtv games cause I cant remember all of them.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

first time in a while i get to sit down and watch a whole game. lets see how much theyve progressed on their half court offense. 

wait..


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Wade's wrist isn't bandaged as it usually is and it looks like LeBron is using the same kind of wrist bandage Wade usually does.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Yeah, he isnt wearing that black wrist strap anymore.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Dampier isn't giving us anything. We need Z back in the starting lineup.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

its amazing what happens when players cut and move off the ball.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Aldridge is gonna be a problem all game long. He's another who in the past offseason, no one would have swapped Bosh for him. Now?...


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

We cant get stops.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Adam said:


> Dampier isn't giving us anything. We need Z back in the starting lineup.


Says a lot that we have a PF with similar size to LMA, yet we're guarding him with Damp.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

What a gorgeous play out of that timeout.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

They are not missing.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

God dammit Chris, catch the ball


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Foul!?


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

I love the move to put Anthony in for Bosh. We need a defender out there and Bosh isn't even catching on the other end so we know Joel can do that too.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wow they really cant miss.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

They'll cool off, we just have to keep working, and force them to make jumpers not layups. Offensively we're running actual plays which is really cool. hope we stick with it.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

lebron careless


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

25-25 after 1

Nice close to the quarter. Havent said that much of late.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Love our offense early. We need to do this late. When we run the offense it looks good.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Good work to bring it back to a tied game.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

looks like Bibby will come in to start the 2nd. now i get to see how he plays with this team. i havent had a chance to see him play.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Also, even though Miller missed that jumper - I like him taking that.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

futuristxen said:


> Love our offense early. We need to do this late. When we run the offense it looks good.


Its funny cuz every basketball team in the world runs an offense. Miami runs it occasionally.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Mario played well. I'm glad we're not fouling them and letting them shoot. It seems the refs have it in for us lately so I rather see them force the opponent to make the field goal instead of giving up free throws. A real laid back approach to defense unlike normal Heat basketball.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

That was a beautiful pick n roll - more plz!!!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

How does Roy get that call but LBJ gets mugged for nothoing?


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Lebron with the bail out 3


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Gotta hit those Mike


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

LBJ is hot, feed the man


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Bibby 33333333


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

That play right there where Wallace got his own tip in epitomizes all Bosh's weaknesses. He should have gotten that rebound and he didn't even try.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Damn, Wallace is KILLING us...


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Just cant get that big momentum building 3 to go in and has been the case of late, the opposing team comes right back and hits a 3 of their own.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

If we can tighten up on defense a little bit, I think we could start to get seperation here tonight. Lebron playing a great floor game tonight. Not forcing it, but not being passive either.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Great cut by Wade, great find by Miller


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

and1 by Wade

beautiful setup by Miller


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Ball movement. Dribble penetration and a pass. Am I actually seeing this? I could cry.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

**** sake Bosh


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wow, horrible call.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

I dont even think he got him, actually!?


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

yes, Wade actually cut to the basket....****ing insane!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

WTF Wade...


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade misses a bad 3, Roy makes a 3. Amazing how this continually happens to us.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

That was an awful attempt by Dwyane though. Ugh I hate it when he does that pull up three with 20 on the shot clock....


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Wade2Bosh said:


> Wade misses a bad 3, Roy makes a 3. Amazing how this continually happens to us.


ill advised 3 from him though. he will never understand thats one of his biggest weaknesses


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Turnovers...


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

WTF is Wade doing out there!? Cross court passes? Long transition three pointer? So stupid.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Ill say it again.

Turnovers....


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

and this is what happens when you stop running plays and you go back to improvised/forced offense


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

And here we go again with the turnovers...


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

At this point im just gonna assume that every 3 is going in against us.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

This is probably the going to be another loss where you can look at the watershed moment of the game as being when Wade took a STUPID three pointer and killed all momentum. Way to go.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

IbizaXL said:


> and this is what happens when you stop running plays and you go back to improvised/forced offense


Yeah it's incredible that that message still has to be drilled into this team. Goddamn Wade and Lebron are some stubborn mother****ers


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

This is a team that should be DESPERATE for an emphatic win over a team thats on the 2nd night of a back to back, away.

Yet we are playing careless, our defense is porous...honestly, where's this teams ticker?


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Roy put two hands on LeBron on that post up. It's lame as hell that LeBron never gets that call just because the defender is smaller than him. That's the same **** Rondo gets away with against him.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Everything about this team is annoying me at the moment. Bosh's pussy-ness, Wade's brain farts, the team defense....


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

I can't wait till Mike breaks out of this slump. But I love that he finds other ways to contribute even if he isn't shooting well. That's what good players do.

Okay my shot isn't going down. I'll create something for my teammates. Hustle on D. Get some boards. 

Love that.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Every time the crowd is about to erupt when Mike Miller is shooting a 3, he ****ing misses. 

nice tap pass to Lebron though.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

^ Was just thinking that. Not sure how much longer Mike Miller cant shoot for, but I can't wait til he gets rolling. This is some James Jones type slump this guy is in.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Man. Everyone here that has played ball knows what it's like to not want to shoot. Mike Miller right now looks like he doesn't want to shoot. Dude bricks every single open shot.

We need to phase this guy out of the rotation. Starting five + Haslem + random center + James Jones/Mike Bibby. That's our playoff 8 man rotation. Mike Miller is done.

Consider it official right now. I'm calling Mike Miller's time of death. March 8, 2011. Time to move on this season from him.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Wade County said:


> Everything about this team is annoying me at the moment. *Bosh's pussy-ness,* Wade's brain farts, the team defense....


if only Bosh could have even an ounce of Zo's nastiness...


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Mario 3333

He's played well tonight


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

This is our fastest and best defensive unit for tonight. LeBron at PF and Joel at C and Bosh at the hot dog cart in the lobby.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

No reason to do that Mario. He's just gotta commit 1 or 2 dumbass fouls a game..


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Aaaaand there's the 3.

Like ****ing clockwork. Unbelievable.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade is seriously cursed. Seems like every time he hedges in a little too much, his guy ends up hitting a 3 over him.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Wade County said:


> Aaaaand there's the 3.
> 
> Like ****ing clockwork. Unbelievable.


Even if he's misses the 3 we probably don't get the rebound. This is a nightmare.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

i didnt know our bench was sooooo weak....


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

its so frustrating watching these guy. they just dont get it....


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

^ A recurring nightmare...


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Bosh hesitates which then turns into Mario taking a shot clock beating 3 :nonono:


----------



## sknydave (Apr 27, 2006)

It amazes me how team after team after team continue to score at the end of the half. It ALWAYS happens


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Aldridge has become such a beast.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

57-51 at the half

Another horrible end to a quarter. 

Heat shoot 59% yet are down 6. Unbelievable.

Gotta clean up on the turnovers and play at least some D.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

theres always next year.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Here's an interesting question. Is Mike Miller the worst free agent signing in Heat history?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Adam said:


> Here's an interesting question. Is Mike Miller the worst free agent signing in Heat history?


For what he signed for and what was produced, I'd say Eddie Jones is up there.

What made this one worse was Mashburn going to Charlotte and playing so well.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Wade2Bosh said:


> For what he signed for and what was produced, I'd say Eddie Jones is up there.
> 
> What made this one worse was Mashbrun going to Charlotte and playing so well.


You have to also factor in that we salary dumped Beasley just to sign Miller.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

I will say this though, watching what Kyle Korver does for the Bulls, at half the price, makes this signing looks that much more worse. 

Here's hoping that thumb is the main reason for Mike's shooting woes and that he comes back next year 100%.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Adam said:


> You have to also factor in that we salary dumped Beasley just to sign Miller.


This still hurts me. Running lineups of Wade/James/Beasley/Bosh/Anthony would've been fun.


----------



## sknydave (Apr 27, 2006)

Have to give him time.. Remember how James Jones was after he returned from the wrist injury?


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

sknydave said:


> Have to give him time.. Remember how James Jones was after he returned from the wrist injury?


Identical to marginally worse than he is right now fully healthy.

It doesn't inspire confidence that fans of each of Miller's last two teams all say this is exactly how he has played the past few seasons, so how can we be optimistic?


----------



## sknydave (Apr 27, 2006)

Well he's in a slump now but he was fire the first 1/3 of the season


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Come on Chris..


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Heat suck. We fans need to come up with something to bring us some good juju. quick think of something.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Wow, that was a gorgeous pass and a squandered layup miss by Bosh. This just isn't fair.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Can _we_ get these same foul calls? Give me a ****ing break.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wow, that 3 was all the way in. How the **** did it pop out?


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Dampier can't even box out Batum. How much more is it going to take before people realize this guy is giving us NOTHING. Yakhouba Diawara/Carlos Arroyo sequel. Why can't Spo see this?


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Adam said:


> Dampier can't even box out Batum. How much more is it going to take before people realize this guy is giving us NOTHING. Yakhouba Diawara/Carlos Arroyo sequel. Why can't Spo see this?


because its Spo...


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Frustrating.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Bosh and Aldridge...Moses Malone is rolling over in his grave at this rebounding display.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Another 3 pops out. Just no luck at all.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Wade, theres something called penetrate and dish out. 


is 2006 that far away?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Another embarrassment for Joel to add to his reel...


----------



## sknydave (Apr 27, 2006)

Lol


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Did anyone else see Batum pushing Bosh around?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Aldridge just pushed Joel aside so easily there.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

I remember when big z was in this team.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

sweet move by wade


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Mike Miller is a walking facepalm.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

What a horrible fastbreak by Miller. 

This team just hates scoring when our crowd is about to erupt..


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Good god Mike Miller...


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Wade2Bosh said:


> What a horrible fastbreak by Miller.
> 
> This team just hates scoring when our crowd is about to erupt..


Mike Miller = crowd killer.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Aaaand 2 bricked free throws. Typical.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

I wish Zo would walk in there and smash ****.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Lol Miller, when did this turd float up.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

So Miller ****s up a 1 on 3 fastbreak, then Wade misses a 3 on the same possession. Portland comes back to make a layup.

Then Lebron misses both free throws and Aldridge makes both on the next possession...


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Chris Bosh has gone from Big 3 to the Invisible Man.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

ive been noticing, more often than not, when Bosh has the ball and busy pumpfaking, the rest of the team stands on the 3 point line without moving a finger. why?


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

How are we CONSTANTLY out of rebounding positioN!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

This team needs some magic badly.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

No rest for Wade so I guess he and LeBron are playing the entire 2nd half.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

we got mike bibby and still lebron/wade keep bringing the ball up. i just dont get it. this whole team just doesnt get it.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Wade County said:


> How are we CONSTANTLY out of rebounding positioN!


they dont know that 3 point shots usually results in long rebounds.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

77-75 after 3

Another close game heading to the 4th. It just had to be didnt it?


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Of course a buzzer beater.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Of course that went in. ****!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

OMG Mike..


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

OMG Miller and Bosh


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Crowd booing Bosh. I love you Miami. Don't settle for this loser.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Im gonna smash something soon.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

This team is so tight. You can just feel them doubting themselves after every miss.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

LMAO of course MILLER makes a 3 after the offensive foul.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Chris Bosh. What a fraud.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

So bad...


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Only good thing to come out of this loss (inevitable) is Miami booing Bosh.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Must. Stop. The. Bleeding.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Remember the offense we were running in the first quarter?

It's incredible how many times this team does the same damn mistakes every game over and over to the same result.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Aldridge is everything Bosh should be


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade 33333333


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Wade putting Mike Miller to shame.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Adam said:


> Only good thing to come out of this loss (inevitable) is Miami booing Bosh.


Stop. Bosh might cut his wrists after this loss.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

No luck at all tonight.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Where the **** was the foul there?!


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Our coaching staff being paid millions of dollars can't make Dwyane Wade understand that pull up three pointers with 20 seconds on the clock are probably the worst, most low percentage shots in basketball? That's not a good shot even if you're Reggie Miller.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

In a way this is kind of funny. I mean every bounce goes the wrong way. The team just gets more and more down on itself. It's incredible.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

We have Wade, Lebron....and nothing...


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Bibby 3333

big shot


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

Bibby


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

sweet drive by wade


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

I hate Andre Miller so damn much


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

WTF?! Andre Miller isnt a jump shooter yet he isnt ****ing missing now


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wade getting hot.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

**** you Bosh


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

**** you Chris

Mario2Lebron!


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Big 3 = LeBron, Wade, and Chalmers.


----------



## sknydave (Apr 27, 2006)

Take note, Mike


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

I hope that dunk was cathartic


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

What a play!


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

sMaK said:


> What a play!


Just curious smak. What's your opinion on Miami booing the **** out of your boy Bosh tonight?


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

That was such a blatant travel lol


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade is feeling it tonight


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

Adam said:


> Just curious smak. What's your opinion on Miami booing the **** out of your boy Bosh tonight?


I already admitted in another thread that Bosh was soft. Look it up. I caved in.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

****


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Another 3 goes in and out. Luck is just not on our side.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Down 7 just like that. Unreal.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Typical.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

The ref could have given us that 50/50 block/charge call. It's criminal how we can't catch a call on our own court.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wheres our continuation


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Just wow


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

Jesus Bosh...


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Another dumb turnover...


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Refs should be shot


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

Wade has to have the ball in his hands from here on out, hes on fire


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

You have to be kidding me LOL


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

That play by Bosh will go unnoticed as a simple turnover in the box score but it's the difference between a scrub like Bosh and a winner like Haslem.


----------



## sknydave (Apr 27, 2006)

this is getting really, really sad


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Un-****-ing-belivable

**** you chris bosh.

**** you erik spotard.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

I feel like we're watching the same game over and over and over again.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

De ja vu.

We're ****ed.


----------



## sknydave (Apr 27, 2006)

7pts 4 rebs lollerskates


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

sknydave said:


> 7pts 4 rebs lollerskates


Demz be all-star numbers I reckon...


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

This is tragic.


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

Its a recurring nightmare


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

I am so sorry for defending Chris Bosh

Forgive me!


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

sMaK said:


> I am so sorry for defending Chris Bosh
> 
> Forgive me!


Welcome to the dark side my friend. You're now vice captain of the Bosh hatewagon.


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

Had to get a new avy and everything


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

This season turned sour fast huh?


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Ho hum another loss. I just look forward to Spo's postgame rhetoric now, it's still entertaining.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

I'd also like to appologize for ever defending Bosh. He's horrible and should be benched. Spoelstra needs to be fired.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

PoetLaureate said:


> Ho hum another loss. I just look forward to Spo's postgame rhetoric now, it's still entertaining.


You talking about the guy who started Yakhouba Diawara? With a keen talent evaluator like that it's a wonder we're in the situation we're in.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Chris Bosh is the new Jamal Mashburn/Eddie Jones/Antoine Walker to Heat fans now.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

If I hear it's a process, or that this is good for us, im gonna puke.

We're over 60 games into the season. This team is flat out underachieving.


----------



## Shaoxia (Dec 5, 2007)

sMaK said:


> I am so sorry for defending Chris Bosh
> 
> Forgive me!


LMAO
Glad you've finally seen the light.
Oh and you've got the best avatar I've ever seen.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

futuristxen said:


> I'd also like to appologize for ever defending Bosh. He's horrible and should be benched. Spoelstra needs to be fired.


If you sport this avatar for a bit all will be forgiven:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

sMaK said:


> I am so sorry for defending Chris Bosh
> 
> Forgive me!





futuristxen said:


> I'd also like to appologize for ever defending Bosh. He's horrible and should be benched. Spoelstra needs to be fired.


Yeah, I posted this same thing in the Orlando game thread. He's just tissue paper soft. Everything he does just irritates the hell out of me now.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Feel bad for Wade and Lebron. They played hard enough to get a win. But got no help yet again.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

How many games in a row has our bench been in single digits?


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

You'd think getting 38 and 31 from two different players would be a sure win. NOT


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

Shaoxia said:


> LMAO
> Glad you've finally seen the light.
> Oh and you've got the best avatar I've ever seen.


I don't even know how I found that picture but it sums up what's going on right now perfectly


----------



## Shaoxia (Dec 5, 2007)

sMaK said:


> I don't even know how I found that picture but it sums up what's going on right now perfectly


please give me the url to it. I need to save it.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Can we get Rick Adelman in the house?


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Forget Chris Bosh, im on suicide watch right now....this is ridiculous


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

Shaoxia said:


> please give me the url to it. I need to save it.


http://www.clevescene.com/images/blogimages/2011/03/07/1299517897-lebron-wade-sad.jpg


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

PoetLaureate said:


> Can we get Rick Adelman in the house?


He has said that he is considering retiring after this season.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

PoetLaureate said:


> Can we get Rick Adelman in the house?


Ha, I looked this up a couple of days ago. Morey says they're working on an extension for him. Hopefully they'll hit a snag.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Well, I'll settle for Jerry Sloan I suppose


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

"We gotta keep...on...grinding... and NOT LET GO OF THAT ROPE"

FOH Spo


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

What ****ing rope are you talking about

But honestly this guy looks stressed out to the max.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Here's a question for you guys. Why is it that Chris Bosh can average over 2.5 offensive rebounds a game consistently in Toronto and only 1.6 in Miami, in equal minutes? Why are we consistently at the bottom of the league in offensive boards? Can we stop picking and popping our damn PFs so much and get them inside?

Oh and don't tell me it's because he lost weight, because he averaged 2.5 OReb a game as a skinny rookie.


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

You answered it yourself. Bosh is hovering around the perimeter all damn day. It was a beautiful thing when he was hitting those jumpers consistently but he's in a big time slump. His pussiness plus a really bad shooting slump is a terrible mix.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

I knew Spoelstra was a turd coach... LAST YEAR

Glad the rest of you woke up.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Bosh agrees...



> IraHeatBeat Ira Winderman
> Chris Bosh more forceful in postgame press conference: "I just have to get it where I'm effective. I have to get it where big guys get it."


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Thank you Chris. How is a player supposed to be aggressive when he is, by design, shooting jumpers all day? There is literally nothing for him to do on offense but stand there and set picks and float around for jumpers. It just compounds his already soft habits.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

.

<< sticking with the theme here


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

sMaK said:


> You answered it yourself. Bosh is hovering around the perimeter all damn day.


this.


PoetLaureate said:


> It just compounds his already soft habits.


And this. 

I've been saying this far too long already, i see no reason why we can't mix it up with him, post him, put him on the baseline, run P&P at the elbow or on side p&r...do all that ****. 

Did i start a trend with my Avi? :laugh:


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

> WallaceHeatNBA Michael Wallace
> Earlier in season, Bosh said he didn't prefer to bang much down low. Now say's he's not being used enough as a big. Which is it?


via Twitter


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

These avatars are ****ing hilarious hahaha


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Rather Unique said:


> this.
> 
> And this.
> 
> ...


During tonight's game they fronted him and he couldn't establish position. If he wants to play the "they're utilizing me incorrectly" card then he can get humiliated with the game tape because it's his own fault.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Chris Bosh last year: 54% jumpers, 52% assisted
Chris Bosh this year: 74% jumpers, 64% assisted

7 years of driving to the hoop, consistently being near the top in free throws attempted, and grabbing 10 boards a game versus 1 year of nothing but pick and pops. I think the guy knows how to play basketball and I'm going to give him the benefit of the doubt here when it comes to him being a fraud or the team misusing him.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

You do realize that Bosh had probably only played in less than 10 meaningful games his entire time in Toronto, right? Stats on loser teams mean nothing. Especially when your center is Andrea Bargnani who is an even worse rebounder than most PG's.


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

PoetLaureate said:


> Chris Bosh last year: 54% jumpers, 52% assisted
> Chris Bosh this year: 74% jumpers, 64% assisted
> 
> 7 years of driving to the hoop, consistently being near the top in free throws attempted, and grabbing 10 boards a game versus 1 year of nothing but pick and pops. I think the guy knows how to play basketball and I'm going to give him the benefit of the doubt here when it comes to him being a fraud or the team misusing him.


Was about to post that same stat and say it might be his fault as well but certainly he's done it before in TOR. 

I know the guy leans way more toward soft than tough and nasty but our system has given him an excuse(for lack of a better word) to cotton ball up even more. Anybody remember how we used him in pre-season (baseline) and how he was eating the offensive glass?


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

What do meaningful games have to do with a 20% increase in jumpshooting? Why would he consistently drive to the hoop and voluntarily put more wear and tear on his body if the games meant nothing? Shouldn't it be the opposite, that he floated around on the perimeter and collected a paycheck in Toronto?


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

Adam said:


> You do realize that Bosh had probably only played in less than 10 meaningful games his entire time in Toronto, right? Stats on loser teams mean nothing. Especially when your center is Andrea Bargnani who is an even worse rebounder than most PG's.


You realize that the whole meaningful games/bad team stuff doesn't change the fact that they used him differently then we do, right?


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

PoetLaureate said:


> What do meaningful games have to do with a 20% increase in jumpshooting? Why would he consistently drive to the hoop and voluntarily put more wear and tear on his body if the games meant nothing? Shouldn't it be the opposite, that he floated around on the perimeter and collected a paycheck in Toronto?


Are you guys joking? You can't see how opposing teams don't need to clamp down on somebody in double digit blowouts?



Rather Unique said:


> You realize that the whole meaningful games/bad team stuff doesn't change the fact that they used him differently then we do, right?


I actually had Toronto as one of my League Pass teams last year. Maybe you didn't watch Toronto much. It's the exact same player. He has always been a soft, jumpshooting big. Jack Armstrong ripped him for it during the season last year. If you watch the Raptors broadcasts this year you would hear them say that Bosh was never a #1 or #2 but he's a damn good #3.


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

Adam said:


> Are you guys joking? You can't see how opposing teams don't need to clamp down on somebody in double digit blowouts?
> 
> 
> 
> I actually had Toronto as one of my League Pass teams last year. Maybe you didn't watch Toronto much. It's the exact same player. He has always been a soft, jumpshooting big. Jack Armstrong ripped him for it during the season last year. If you watch the Raptors broadcasts this year you would hear them say that Bosh was never a #1 or #2 but he's a damn good #3.


 Nobody said he's a different player...we are just making the point that we do not use him in the same way the Raptors did, the stats PL showed back that up. He shot 20% less Jumpers and was assisted on 10% less baskets. Meaning he took it to the hole more and created shots himself usually facing up in the post. 

C'mon man if you saw all them TOR games i cannot comprehend how you don't see that we use him differently.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Im not worried about catching Bos/Chi now. Im worried about holding off Orlando....


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Who cares about standings anymore, I just want to win a game


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Holding off Orlando? I just want to hold off the Sixers!

This is bad. We might as well try and use Bosh differently. It's easier for Wade and Lebron to get their games going, maybe we should feater Bosh more in spots he likes it? Keep him closer to the basket. Wade and Lebron should be running the pick and pops between the two of them anyways IMO. Our best play is any play that involves both Lebron and Wade doing something at the same time.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

I will say this about Bosh, he is the barometer on how far we go this year. We need him ready and productive. We're not really looking for him much at the moment, and that's compounded by his hesitation and bricked J's.

Perhaps we need to play more inside out. Can't hurt.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

The thing that supports what Bosh is saying is that brief moment in the Chicago game where we went to him in the post like 5 straight times and he destroyed the Bulls. He has skills we're not even using. We should use him as an inside out big, not as rashard lewis. If Lebron and Wade have to sacrifice some of their idiotic isos to get Bosh the ball inside--then so be it. We won't do **** in the playoffs without Bosh producing. Plus I bet he'd get more offensive rebounds if he was positioned closer to the basket.


----------

